
How we read another’s mind by looking into their eyes - TheBlerch
https://aeon.co/ideas/how-we-learn-to-read-anothers-mind-by-looking-into-their-eyes
======
PangurBan
Exactly why tracking and aligning eyes would dramatically improve
communication and understanding in video chat.

